# router speed



## jo252011 (Feb 5, 2011)

i plan to buy a new router. Am just wondering if a variable speed is important for a router? there are few router with variable speed available here.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

*speeds*

Joseph,
Router speeds are very essential for the use of varying size cutters, the larger the cutter the slower you must run them, also even a small bit run at too fast a speed will burn the timber and burns are permanent. 
Derek.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

jo252011 said:


> i plan to buy a new router. Am just wondering if a variable speed is important for a router? there are few router with variable speed available here.


Get one with vairable speed. Most bit's have a speed rate on them. The bigger bit's need to run at a slow speed. Most have a speed setting paper in the package for the bit. It should be run close to that setting. I haven't read other post yet. But this will be answared their also i am sure. Good luck on router


----------



## jo252011 (Feb 5, 2011)

thank you del and derek, tomorrow i will scout for variable speed router. thanks


----------

